# "BOYFRIEND WATCH" trend...is it worth it? suggestions?



## Eüqiñimod Liu (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok so I like the concept of boyfriend watches, i guess in part because I'm not a fan of overly feminine looking watches. I like the watch to have a little masculinity in it.
Lately I've been eyeing these two watches (coach boyfriend watches), which look awesome online.

Tried it out at the store 













the one with the gold face looked wayyy too bright to the point of fakeness and the one with the white face just reminded me of costume jewelry. Although Coach watches are made by Movado, which was part of my attraction.

My father and husband saw the watch one me. Dad said I looked like a "rap star"...whatever that means. Hubby said It made the watch wearer (me) look like they were trying to over compensate and then after a couple of minutes seeing it on me, he finally said that it just looked stupid.
Ok so lots of negative feedback, but i really really really love the look of the boyfriend watch. I just dont want it to look wayyy over the top. BTW my fav watch of all time is Rolex Datejust...obviously cant afford that puppy.

These retail @ $348.00...are they worth it? stop by your local Macys or Dillards

Can someone please suggest a reasonably priced "boyfriend watch"...swiss made preferably.

Also looked at fossil's bf watch...gold plate looked really gray and almost dirty, like tarnish on fake gold.


----------



## Eüqiñimod Liu (Sep 6, 2011)

BTW my first "quality watch" purchase...exactly my style only this has a small face


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely a trend of women wearing over-sized watches. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Steelhead (Jan 30, 2011)

Seen this on lots of women:

Michael Kors Midsized Chronograph Watch, Golden - Michael Kors


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Reasonably priced, Swiss made? Try Steinhart. Their Rolex Submariner homages are decent quality and reasonably priced. More so if you get a nice used one from the sales forum.

It sounds like the criticism that you got was more due to the gold finish than the size or type of watch. Try the same thing in stainless and see how that looks. You can never go wrong with stainless. If you must have gold, try a two tone like maybe a used TAG Heuer 1000. You can get those off of eBay and sometimes here on the Sales forum for $300-$500.

RS


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with Rusty. It's not the size, it was the bling. 

My gal wears my 44mm panerai with no issues. People even find it cool.

I would suggest you look at CK, Michael Kors or Rado.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the stainless Fossil chronograph with mother-of-pearl small dials. It looks a lot nicer in person than it does in the stock photos. The chronograph is too small to be useful, at least for my eyes. For a feminine twist on the chronograph I think it's a great watch, but I wouldn't spend a lot more than that on a boyfriend watch when there are so many great, affordable men's watches to be had. I have a stark, military Pulsar chronograph in the mail, and love my Wenger black and yellow Challenger. The Wenger gets lots of compliments. I'll pick up an affordable Seiko automatic after more paychecks have come my way.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

In the $400 Swiss range I had planned on the 32mm version of the Victorinox Base Camp, but it comes in a midsize 36mm that I'm considering:









I just wish they had the silver face available in that size. They don't seem to have anything in gold.


----------



## xenon121 (Sep 26, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> In the $400 Swiss range I had planned on the 32mm version of the Victorinox Base Camp, but it comes in a midsize 36mm that I'm considering:
> 
> View attachment 515913
> 
> ...


i think this watch is the range of your afford and it looks much smarter and finner than your boyfriend watch. i personally like this watch.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Just curious, which way did you end up going with this? 

RS


----------

